# Pino Scotto sclera come non l'avete mai visto sul caso Lupi-Tangenti



## Fabriman94 (19 Marzo 2015)

*Pino Scotto*, nell'ennesima puntata della rubrica "*Cena con Pino*", dopo aver dato un parere sul caso che ha coinvolto il ministro delle infrastrutture Maurizio Lupi riguardanti le tangenti sulle grandi opere, incomincia ad arrabbiarsi, ma in maniera diversa e più "violenta" rispetto al solito. Guardate il video al secondo post.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Marzo 2015)

Fidatevi, io Pino Scotto lo guardo sempre nel suo programma su Rock TV e non l'ho visto MAI così incazzato.


----------



## Hammer (20 Marzo 2015)

Al di là del giustissimo sdegno per i recenti casi di tangenti e corruzione, al quale mi unisco...

...lo sa che i duecento miliardi di evasione sono causati dai cittadini italiani, e non dalle "m----" in politica?


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Al di là del giustissimo sdegno per i recenti casi di tangenti e corruzione, al quale mi unisco...
> 
> ...lo sa che i duecento miliardi di evasione sono causati dai cittadini italiani, e non dalle "m----" in politica?


Pino è uno che sà i fatti leggendo il primo giornale che gli capita in mano, non è uno che si informa a fondo sulle cose, così come nella musica.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Al di là del giustissimo sdegno per i recenti casi di tangenti e corruzione, al quale mi unisco...
> 
> ...lo sa che i duecento miliardi di evasione sono causati dalle tasse insostenibili che gravano sui cittadini italiani, imposte/inventate dalle "m----" in politica?



Errata corrige.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Errata corrige.


Sicuramente. Poi ci sono anche quelli che evadono pur potendosi permettere di pagarle e si tratta la maggior parte di gente famosa piena di soldi, tipo Berlusconi, Gino Paoli ecc. E questi non hanno MAI pagato, mentre ai poveri cittadini normali, arriva equitalia che sequestra tutto. A modo suo Pino Scotto, qui ha ragione e quando sente parlare di politici che rubano a discapito delle persone che non arrivano alla fine del mese, si arrabbia più del solito, visto anche il suo passato da scaricatore di camion e quindi da lavoratore umile, vicino ai poveri.


----------



## Hammer (20 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Errata corrige.



Sicuramente sì, ma non solo. Mi riallaccio al discorso di [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] e lo condivido


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Fidatevi, io Pino Scotto lo guardo sempre nel suo programma su Rock TV e non l'ho visto MAI così incazzato.



Secondo me era più incazzato in questa occasione:


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me era più incazzato in questa occasione:


Si ma mica così tanto da distruggere la chitarra


----------



## de sica (21 Marzo 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me era più incazzato in questa occasione:



Colui che ha rispetto per gli omosessuali al minuto 0.28 ,


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si ma mica così tanto da distruggere la chitarra



La cosa bella è che il tizio che gli faceva il dito medio era un mio amico 
Poi dopo il concerto è andato veramente a parlare con Pino Scotto 



de sica ha scritto:


> Colui che ha rispetto per gli omosessuali al minuto 0.28 ,



Lol,davvero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Colui che ha rispetto per gli omosessuali al minuto 0.28 ,


Lui è così, quando vede una persona che non gli va giù, la chiama f rocio, t.errone (ad esempio a Nicola Savino) pur avendo rispetto per gli omosessuali.


----------



## Hammer (22 Marzo 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che il tizio che gli faceva il dito medio era un mio amico
> Poi dopo il concerto è andato veramente a parlare con Pino Scotto



EROE! Ma com'è finita? Si sono riconciliati e abbracciati?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> EROE! Ma com'è finita? Si sono riconciliati e abbracciati?



Lui mi ha detto che è andato nel suo stand e gli ha detto: "Pino ero io quello che ti ha fatto il dito medio",Pino Scotto gli ha sorriso e si sono abbracciati.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Lui mi ha detto che è andato nel suo stand e gli ha detto: "Pino ero io quello che ti ha fatto il dito medio",Pino Scotto gli ha sorriso e si sono abbracciati.


Ahahahah
Ma poi che maglia aveva che Pino gli ha detto che non meritava di indossarla? Led Zeppelin per caso?


----------

